# DCC or DC for lighting?



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a question to guys that run a DCC layout. How do you power the lights on your layout? DCC or DC? I will be doing all LEDs. Do LEDS do fine
with DCC power? What kind of amp draw would 20 LEDs be.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I do all of my layout lighting off of a differnt DC bus line that way I don't have draw on the DCC system or any other possible problems.
I do use DCC for building and industry sound effects.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I still run my lights and turnouts off of the old DC power cab. Someday I will run them off of the Digitrax PS2012. That is the power supply for my DCC system, but it will be getting the power before the DCC system.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was really surprised when I started looking at lighting options that there wasn't one universal system like DCC is for trains.

Folks I have talked to say just use whatever power bricks (wall warts) you have in your closet, add up the watts and volts and power your lights that way. Fortunately I have bins of those adapters.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, seems I have been thinking right. DC is power of choice for lighting. Like Sean said I am planning to run a DC bus line around the layout. Great idea Southern. I power my DCC with a PS2012 also. That thing has all kinds of power left over after running the DCC. Thats what I will use also. I am getting closer to starting the new layout. Still getting the room ready. As always guys you have been a big help. Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Will DC run switch motors for the turnouts? Might still have to use an old power pak for some AC power. Starting to sound like I might need 3 bus lines. DCC, DC, and AC. I am going to need more wire. LOL.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mopac said:


> Will DC run switch motors for the turnouts?/quote]
> 
> That depends of what switch motors your going to use and how you want to control them.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT said:


> That depends of what switch motors your going to use and how you want to control them.


 
OK Sean, I use Atlas under table snap switches, and Peco snap switches. I wan't to some day run some of them from the DCC system, and still beable to hit a switch to throw them.

What eles will i need to do that?

:laugh:eveytime i talk to NIMT, DCC gets more expesive, I mean better:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tortoise machines would be great but I am going to use these. I have a number of them and some are new in the box. I have never heard of them but I bet some of the old timers on here have. Silvine and Lambert are the brands. I have instruction sheets for both and Sean you are right. They both call for 12 to 20 volts, AC or DC, 2 to 4 amps.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern said:


> OK Sean, I use Atlas under table snap switches, and Peco snap switches. I wan't to some day run some of them from the DCC system, and still beable to hit a switch to throw them.
> 
> What eles will i need to do that?
> ((quote exposed for clarity))
> :laugh:eveytime i talk to NIMT, DCC gets more expesive, I mean better:laugh:


There are several options available out there to control dual coil switch machines with DCC and push button over ride switch. Digitrax BDL168 is my #1 choice for this situation.

If you're going to go with Tortoise Switch Machines then I would use the Digitrax SC8C for both control of the switch machines and signaling all in one package.


----------

